# Steel City 40200H planer



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

I am looking to buy a planer and am in debate between the Dewalt DW735 and the Steel City 40200H planer with helical head. I have done searches including this forum with just one small thread, but not much out there. Does anyone have this planer? Or even the Dewalt planer with comments or thoughts about which would be the better purchase? I was set on the Dewalt and then while doing my research came across the Steel City. Not alot out there about it, but what is out there seems very good.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that's a tough one. Didn't know about the 40200H until you posted this. Both are in the same price range. The DeWalt is a proven performer. But for about the same $ you can get into a helical head planer. I think I'd lean towards the Steel City. I'd want to see one in person, preferably with a demonstration if possible, but at the end of the day I think the helical head would win out. For sure let us know what you decide, and if you do go with SC give us a review. Good luck!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not at all familiar with SC products, but it does look interesting!

SC has a 5yr. waranty.

Dewalt.... 3yr. limited.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

If Im not mistaken I think you have to purchase the outfeed separately on the Dewalt. Looks like they come with the SC.


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Yes, Steel City has the better warranty and yes, it also includes the out-feed tables. But as someone mentioned, Dewalt has the proven track record. I am going to decide withing the next day or so and order up. Will keep everyone posted.



mdntrdr said:


> I'm not at all familiar with SC products, but it does look interesting!
> 
> SC has a 5yr. waranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

I also read that the Steel City has a minimum stock length of 7" vs. 12" with the Dewalt. Seems it would be a plus if doing small projects like box building.


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Just placed the order for this planer, will let you guys know about it when I get it!


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

> The DeWalt is a proven performer.


I have met a couple of the people that started Steel City, and they left DeWalt's parent company because they were concerned about their commitment to quality. I have the DeWalt 734, and it is a marginal performer at best.


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Got it ordered up and tracking number says it will be here next Wednesday!!! Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe you made the right choice.

I've never been impressed by any of the bananas! :laughing:

Spiral cutterhead is a cool thing! :thumbsup:

Hope it is all it's advertised, will be watchin for revue.


----------



## steve_wood (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you should go with Steel City 40200H


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Hi Steve_Wood, I did order the Steel City 40200H. According to the tracking number it should be here this next Wed. I will do my best to keep everyone updated.


----------



## rkwjunior (Apr 14, 2010)

All i can say is the Dewalt 735 is great!!!!! I've put tons of exotic woods through mine, including Ipe. Works like a dream. Believe it or not, it has less trouble with Ipe than Teak or Bubinga. All your domestic woods....No Problemo!!!!! If you use your planer alot it maybe worth buying the Byrd helix Head for it, kind of pricey though. I know i will someday. "I'm glad i bought the Dewalt and not anything else"..... i say that too myself everytime i use it. The Steelcity might be good, but i went with "Old Yeller". Found mine on Craigslist for $380 in the box


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

*Got it today!*

Ok, this is a quick update, I plane to write a more formal review once I have had a chance to run it through its paces, but here are some pics literally 15 minutes after opening the box, no adjustments. The line seen in the after pic on the board is just a oil line because they soaked this thing in oil before shipping. The board is really perfectly flat with absolutely no snipe. It is a short board of only about 12". The pic on the top is a piece of cedar I resawed on my bandsaw as you can seen the grooves from the blade. The pic on the bottom is after a pass through the Steel City planer. The bright lights in my shop really help to show the before and after of how flat it came out. Let me know if you have any questions or specific pics you would like to see and I will see if I can get them up. When putting through a couple pieces of scrap wood before the ceder, I even forgot to lock the head lock and had zero snipe. I am also impressed with how short of a board this can handle (7" per Steel City manual vs. 12" for the Dewalt). This is great for someone who likes working with short stock for making boxes etc. So far I really feel like I picked the right machine. Also, this thing is relatively very quiet!


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the early report. Please keep us posted as you learn more!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I am late to the party buy I am glad to see you tried the SC. I haven't heard of anyone talking about it. It looks like SC used the construction of the old Ridgid TP1300 planer for their HH planer. That too was a proven performer so I hope you have excellent results. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Just and update, still liking the Steel City planer! I highly recommend running several passes with scrap wood first as this thing is shipped with lots of oil in it. The excess oil seems to be out now. I have planed Walnut, Cocobolo, Pine, Spanish Cedar, Aeromatic Cedar and all have come out great! Again, seems quiet as I just finished planing at 11:30 pm (have done this a few times) and no complaints from neighbors and I live in a very residential area. Dust collection has been great also with just hooked to a shop vac. I ordered the Wixey planer gauge for it today, am looking forward to this addition.


----------



## rkwjunior (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm very curious about the wixey planer guage. Been scepticle about its accuracy. Let us know!!!!


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

rkwjunior said:


> I'm very curious about the wixey planer guage. Been scepticle about its accuracy. Let us know!!!!


The reviews have all been great for the Wixey and other forums people have only had positive things to say. I will let you know when I find out. Plus its on sale now too!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

After hearing of your experience with this planer, I am leaning toward it more so than the Ridgid. Curious though: Is there a question or issue with guage on the planer or are you just looking for more precise measurments/adjustments?

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## DRJZ1974 (May 19, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> After hearing of your experience with this planer, I am leaning toward it more so than the Ridgid. Curious though: Is there a question or issue with guage on the planer or are you just looking for more precise measurments/adjustments?
> 
> Thanks for the updates.


Chippin-in
No problems with the guage at all. I just want a more precise read-out. for reproducing boards at a later time that do not fall at exact stop points like 1/8", 1/4", 1/2" etc. I found myself having to remake a piece of trim I cut too short this last weekend and it was an odd thickness. With the Wixey, I just get a caliper reading and then dial it in the Wixey. Probably also helps that I recently bought the angle gauge that is magnetic for setting blade angles and jointer fence angles. Since I am a double checker of things like that, this was super easy, fast and dead on accurate.


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm in the market for a planer but haven't been able to talk myself into anything yet. Considering the Ridgid, Dewalt if I can get a used one, and possibly this SC model. Think I'll see if Highland Hardware has a display first though.


----------

